# MySQL problem with FreeBSD



## shaperbr (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello guys,

I have one problem with MySQL at FreeBSD...

UCS2 Unicode Charset don't appears at FreeBSD.
When I try to create some database with UCS2, MySQL says: Unknown character set: 'ucs2'

Any ideas?

Thanx!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

It needs to be compiled in.


```
WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1)
WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all')
```


----------



## shaperbr (Sep 15, 2010)

I've tried WITH_XCHARSET=all, but not WITH_CHARSET=ucs2...

Let me try again


----------



## shaperbr (Sep 15, 2010)

doesn't work... :S


----------

